# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] Blackjack w/ splitting

## Schatzy

It's taken me a while to finish, but I've made a version of blackjack.

I've included the ability to split. The form also displays the running deck count using a hi-lo counting system, and a suggested play depending on the upcards. I think it'd be interesting to incorporate a win/loss statistic in the xls file, or an auto-play feature to see how well the suggested plays really help.

There are a couple things that don't work quite right. Specifically, checking for blackjack on split hands.

The attachements are the image containing the cards, the corresponding form, and the blackjack zip file containing the vb6 code and the xls file.

Take a look and let me know what you think. If you find any problems, please let me know. Comments and suggestions are always welcome.

----------


## Schatzy

I also made a little counting program, that helps you learn to count cards quicker.

Take a look.

----------


## Hack

_Moved to the Game Programming section of the CodeBank_

----------


## longwolf

Hi,
Tried your counting app.
It has some things missing, here's the log:
Line 11: Property Icon in Form1 had an invalid file reference.
Line 34: Property Picture in pctCards had an invalid file reference.

Looks like PICCLP32.OCX is missing.

BTW, does it handle Hi-Opt II  :Big Grin:

----------


## Schatzy

Sorry for now... it can't handle Hi-Opt II. I've thought about including options for this, but haven't gotten to it. A few small adjustments could do it permanently.

It seems as though images do not follow forms -- i guess that makes sense. I'm not exactly a pro at this, so some research is needed on my part to figure out ActiveX controls.

In the mean time, the attached includes the 2 images. To get it to work, do the following:
1. Manually set the forms icon to Icon.ico
2. In the lower right corner of the form is a picture clip: pctCards. Set the picture property of this clip to cards1.jpg.

Also, I've edited the application a bit to show 2 cards at a time. The blackjack book I was working out of suggested this to decrease counting time.
The above instructions should work for either application.

----------


## Schatzy

It is now attached.

----------

